# compositor anonimo



## vavaving

_The far-flung and far-fetched fare-thee-well, anonymously similar traditionally._

Composers Anonymous & Traditional, the archetypes of contrafacta.


----------



## Sid James

There are some excellent albums of traditional pieces by anonymous composers. World music, for example, has a fairly large audience now. Often I've come into contact with this sort of music by chance. Like finding an album by German gypsy band _Lulu III_ in the bargain bin at the classical music shop, or seeing some Native American performers on the street here in Sydney. The latter are called _Four Winds_, and I bought one of their albums on sale there. For me, this type of music offers respite from classical or jazz, but it is in no way inferior, it just comes from a different tradition.

I'm thankful that this type of music has survived down through the ages, despite sometimes being a threatened species, as it doesn't easily fit into a certain category. & of course, often it's practitioners are outsiders in mainstream society - like gypsies, Jews or native/indigenous peoples. So it's good that there are now quite a few recording labels devoted to this type of music, letting us enjoy it & keeping the traditions alive.


----------



## vavaving

Are you saying that Greensleeves is World music?


----------



## vavaving

*Romance d'Amour...* _(Romance anonimo)_


----------



## Clancy

vavaving said:


> Are you saying that Greensleeves is World music?


Depends where you're from, I guess.


----------



## vavaving

World music is said not to include Western art music or European classical music by definition.


----------



## Clancy

I'll plead ignorance here, I had no idea anyone considered Greensleeves to be classical, I just looked it up on wiki and it's a folk song as far as the author of the article is concerned.


----------



## vavaving

It is more like early music, and is often arranged for classical ensemble. World music refers more to folk music that descended from classical, rather than that which preceded it.


----------



## vavaving

It is kind of the poster child for elevator music, though, isn't it?


----------



## Clancy

lol, that sounds like a spaghetti western (fistful of dollars, anyone?). I mean that in the best way possible, of course.


----------

